
Open Source AWS VOD Workflow - ludo42
https://github.com/trackit/aws-workflow-video-on-demand
======
ludo42
we released a VOD template for AWS, feel free to share:

\- [https://github.com/trackit/aws-workflow-video-on-
demand](https://github.com/trackit/aws-workflow-video-on-demand)

TrackIt VOD template pros 1/ API to perform CRUD operations on the content

2/ S3 tagging

3/ Cognito integration

4/ Metadata stored in DynamoDB

5/ Easy configuration

6/ Easy install - one command to deploy the full stack and the s3 triggers

7/ m3u8 support

